# Ubuntu 11.04 glitch-



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2011)

Ever since I upgrade I've been running into this strange glitch.
Once in a while if I open to many programs, instead what it does it freezes up for a second and then the screen looks like missingno and I can't do anything.  However when I reboot everything is fine.
I'm not even sure what the problem is.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 29, 2011)

That sounds either like a graphics driver problem or a heat issue. What graphics driver are you using? Closed-source binary (fglrx/nvidia) or open source (radeon/intel)?

That said, it really wouldn't surprise me if it's teething issues with Wayland...

EDIT: The binary drivers don't work with Wayland, apparently, so I guess that's out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2011)

Runefox said:


> That sounds either like a graphics driver problem or a heat issue. What graphics driver are you using? Closed-source binary (fglrx/nvidia) or open source (radeon/intel)?
> 
> That said, it really wouldn't surprise me if it's teething issues with Wayland...
> 
> EDIT: The binary drivers don't work with Wayland, apparently, so I guess that's out.


 fglrx


----------



## Runefox (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Wayland doesn't support fglrx; Try switching to Radeon and see what happens.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2011)

Runefox said:


> I'm pretty sure Wayland doesn't support fglrx; Try switching to Radeon and see what happens.


 *been busy moving*
How do I do so?


----------



## net-cat (Apr 30, 2011)

Runefox said:


> I'm pretty sure Wayland doesn't support fglrx; Try switching to Radeon and see what happens.


I don't think that Wayland has replaced X.org in 11.04. It's available for anyone that wants to play with it, but the default is still X.org.

But yes. This suggestion is still good, unless you have a bleeding edge Radeon card. (I/E: Card was released less than a year or so ago.)


----------

